# Cypripedium acaule



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2008)

cypripedium acaule with Pogonia ophioglossoides


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2008)

Lovely Pogonias....!Is this photo taken out in the wild?????


----------



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely Pogonias....!Is this photo taken out in the wild?????



in nursery


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, my -- that is just incredible!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2008)

wow!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2008)

When I come to Germany again [must resist searching for my ex AKA Nerferatu's sister ] We must visit these nurseries.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2008)

WOOHOO!

A field of Pogonias:clap::clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW Hakone... This is a fantastic - spectacular view.... Lucky you...!!!!!!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2008)

Same nursery? Enjoy.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 16, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Same nursery? Enjoy.



Yes Sir,


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2008)

What are the blue flowers? They look like a type of bleeding heart that I have but with yellow flowers.

Quite a nursery.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2008)

Very impressive. Dot, the blue flowers are some species of Corydalis.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 17, 2008)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the colour of Gladiolus italica growing along with the Cyp. reginae.... Where is this nursery??? Any list of plants and their prices?  (I am too addicted...)


----------



## Hakone (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello biothanasis 
http://www.erichmaier.de


----------



## Hakone (Jun 19, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very impressive. Dot, the blue flowers are some species of Corydalis.



Hello Tom,
Coryctalis flexuosa


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Hakone!!!


----------

